# results of this weeks spot tourney 4/11



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ALWAYS a pleasure reading your reports-keep it up
thanks again -anytide


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

You got me in that first picture before the pack headed out of the gates to fish( the boat closest to you), It was nice to meet you Saturday a.m. for the brief second before the bell sounded. We had nothing more than the regular two spotters along with trout as well, to bad we couldn't use their spots haha. Thanks for the report and thats how it works catching the right fish on the wrong day


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Good catchin, when my wife outdoes me she gives me an on-board seminar everytime! :-[


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> You got me in that first picture before the pack headed out of the gates to fish( the boat closest to you), It was nice to meet you Saturday a.m. for the brief second before the bell sounded. We had nothing more than the regular two spotters along with trout as well, to bad we couldn't use their spots haha. Thanks for the report and thats how it works catching the right fish on the wrong day


 nice meeting you as well flatliner  its always nice to meet fellow members  , my brother cant get over how many people recognize me because of this boat  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You sure are consistent with the reds. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Where'd you end up placing in the tourney? Did you get stung by that one, or you speaking from past experience? ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Cami's sneakers are the bomb and showing a little leg with those britches too, no wonder she catches so many fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> You sure are consistent with the reds. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Where'd you end up placing in the tourney? Did you get stung by that one, or you speaking from past experience? ;D


 i'm not sure where we placed to be honest, it took atleast a 4 spot minimum just to place in the money and showing up at 10 minutes till 2 pm probably put us some where around...... LAST!!   ;D  it's all for charity so it was fun regardless   the ray??? no he didnt stick me but seeing as how i had him hooked i thought i would get a picture and pass along the warning, kinda makes my post some what educational  : i was stuck by one though around the same size the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one and let me tell you that its not something i plan on repeating


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Cami's sneakers are the bomb and showing a little leg with those britches too, no wonder she catches so many fish.


 ;D thats funny cause i teased her bout those shoes too  ;D wait till it warms up and she gets a tan for more leg shots  ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> wait till it warms up and she gets a tan for more leg shots    ;D


You'd better hope she doesn't learn how to read these forums!   

You have those redfish down! I may just have to make a road trip soon.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > the ray??? no he didnt stick me but seeing as how i had him hooked i thought i would get a picture and pass along the warning, kinda makes my post some what educational   :  i was stuck by one though around the same size the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one and let me tell you that its not something i plan on repeating
> 
> 
> Imagine how I felt down in the islands, wading by myself and having stingrays that were probably 5ft across from wingtip to wingtip, circling me within arms reach at times.  Anyway, the one time I got jabbed was when I suspended one on a line like that, which is why I asked.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, I admit that I had to scroll back up and check out Cami's kicks. 

Nice job on the fish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > the ray??? no he didnt stick me but seeing as how i had him hooked i thought i would get a picture and pass along the warning, kinda makes my post some what educational   :  i was stuck by one though around the same size the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one and let me tell you that its not something i plan on repeating
> >
> >
> > Imagine how I felt down in the islands, wading by myself and having stingrays that were probably 5ft across from wingtip to wingtip, circling me within arms reach at times.  Anyway, the one time I got jabbed was when I suspended one on a line like that, which is why I asked.
> ...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > > the ray??? no he didnt stick me but seeing as how i had him hooked i thought i would get a picture and pass along the warning, kinda makes my post some what educational   :  i was stuck by one though around the same size the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one and let me tell you that its not something i plan on repeating
> > >
> > >
> > > Imagine how I felt down in the islands, wading by myself and having stingrays that were probably 5ft across from wingtip to wingtip, circling me within arms reach at times.  Anyway, the one time I got jabbed was when I suspended one on a line like that, which is why I asked.
> ...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > > > the ray??? no he didnt stick me but seeing as how i had him hooked i thought i would get a picture and pass along the warning, kinda makes my post some what educational   :  i was stuck by one though around the same size the day before steve irwin (sp?) was killed by one and let me tell you that its not something i plan on repeating
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Imagine how I felt down in the islands, wading by myself and having stingrays that were probably 5ft across from wingtip to wingtip, circling me within arms reach at times.  Anyway, the one time I got jabbed was when I suspended one on a line like that, which is why I asked.
> ...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for another great report southbound. The scary thing is that the GF is quickly beginning to outfish you (quick learning curve?) plus she's better-looking. Soon all forum members will have the hots for her, ripped pants and shoes and all. ;D
I'm glad bigtom knows what's up with the school loyalty as well.


----------

